# Owner's e-Manual?



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

Does anyone have the 03 530i Owners Manual in PDF form (available from the owner's circle online)? I won't get my production number until the end of the month, but I want a little light reading. Can anyone help?

Regards,

Sam


----------



## alecjohnst (Aug 2, 2002)

*MY2003 530i*

The 2003 530i manual is not available on the BMW USA site.


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

How about the 2002?

Thanks,

S


----------

